
A pair of glasses were left on the floor and everyone mistook it for art - antouank
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/art/news/a-pair-of-glasses-were-left-on-the-floor-at-museum-and-everyone-mistook-it-for-art-a7049551.html
======
dang
Every media report has left out the most important detail, which a commenter
here explains:
[http://dangerousminds.net/comments/someone_put_eyeglasses_on...](http://dangerousminds.net/comments/someone_put_eyeglasses_on_a_museum_floor_people_thought_it_was_art#comment-2696957969)
("It is pretty clear that there was some sort of label on the wall above the
glasses".)

That changes everything, since labels like that exist to point out works of
art. You can see the label on the wall in some of the posts on that page.

------
CM30
Well, it's better than the alternative:

[http://www.aol.com/article/2011/02/18/stupid-employee-
trick-...](http://www.aol.com/article/2011/02/18/stupid-employee-trick-of-the-
day-workers-trash-50k-artwork/19849097/?jwp=1)

Seriously though, this sort of thing is fairly common in art galleries and
museums, especially with the complete randomness that seems to be a lot of
modern art:

[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AccidentalArt](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AccidentalArt)

~~~
mamon
Regarding first link I think that employee did the right thing and the person
to be punished is the art gallery director who decided to waste $50.000 on
that "cactus" in the first place.

This is like the "emperor is naked" story happening again and again.

------
marcoperaza
Nice. This reminds me of the Sokal Affair
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokal_affair)),
in which a physicist submitted a completely non-sensical buzzword-filled paper
with lefty political conclusions to a cultural studies journal. They published
it of course.

I remember going to the Tate Modern in London and one of the exhibits had
several dark rooms, that foot traffic had to pass through, showing videos of
naked people pouring blood on themselves. Who pays for this shit? A pair of
glasses on the floor is a definite improvement.

